# Scissors for Lionfish spines?



## Plattinum

On many of the videos posted I have noticed some of you clipping the spines of your speared lionfish with some sort of scissors. The scissors I have seen on the videos are not straight scissors. They appear to bend at the joint. What type scissors are these, and where did you buy?


----------



## EODangler

Is this what they look like?

http://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Medical-Fluoride-Scissor-Black/dp/B002WJHE7E


----------



## Firefishvideo

I use a pair I got at lowes ....heavy duty kitchen shears. Doesnt matter what you use as long as its made of stainless steel, and is tough enough to not get easily dulled on the spines.
It takes a little longer to clip them before you bag them, but you don't have to worry about getting poked later. I just stick them in the bag now...its a lot faster....but I have been stuck a couple of times...


----------



## eodryan

Yeah the normal military trauma scissors is what I've seen in the videos.






Those are "titanium bonded" so they may be better in the saltwater long run. These are the cut through a penny scissors you may remember from the 80s.

Google trauma shears or look on amazon. They start at 3 bucks. CVS or drugstores might have them as well.


----------



## hjorgan

Can't tell you how much I love those videos and hate those lionfish. You need an contribution website.... I'm in for a few bucks! Keep the videos coming.


----------



## Plattinum

Thanks to ALL for the input.

And yes, Firefishvideos are always fun to watch. It takes time and effort to edit videos as well as he does.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

I bought my titanium "kitchen sissors" at Walmart.


----------



## matthewy8

what do you do with the fish? eat um?


----------



## matthewy8

bump


----------



## Telum Pisces

matthewy8 said:


> what do you do with the fish? eat um?


They are yummy if you get a big enough one to get a fillet. Or you can leave them down there to rot or become some type of fish food. They are an invasive species that do not belong here. But they were bound to make it here eventually from the southern part of the state. 

I am just waiting for the hog fish to finally make there way up here from the south.


----------



## no woryz

uh, as Firefish's manager I am accepting donations on his behalf..... lol.... Great videos but be careful of the spines....seems on occasion a piece of the spine breaks off when contacted and you should be sure to remove it if it does..definately prolongs the pain...seems the pain is lesser if nothing embeds....good heavy gloves are helpful...


----------



## matthewy8

I knew they were invasive and unwanted but I had no idea people ate them. I didnt think they got big enough. How close have they been seen to our shoreline?


----------



## no woryz

I hear some have been seen in the bay....unconfirmed though...


----------



## Telum Pisces

matthewy8 said:


> I knew they were invasive and unwanted but I had no idea people ate them. I didnt think they got big enough. How close have they been seen to our shoreline?


When I was in Charleston, SC, some top chefs in the area were placing them on the menu in the restaurants.


----------



## matthewy8

I wonder how good it is.


----------



## captken

*Jewfish eat 'em.*

Divers are not finding Lionfish on spot with a resident Jewfish or two. Jewfish eat anything that will fit into their mouth including 30# Cobia.

Jewfish are everywhere down here now days.

Good reason not to open season on Jewfish.


----------



## El Kabong

matthewy8 said:


> what do you do with the fish? eat um?


I decapitate them and swim around with the head on my spear so the other lionfish know what's coming for them 

But if you just leave them on the bottom, there's a line of fish nibbling on them before you leave the bottom.


----------



## wjstewart

After spending last summer deployed to Guantanamo and shooting these by the bucket full we started just eating them sashimi style. One of the best raw white fish meat. Looking forward to blasting some up this way.


----------



## ocddeerhunter

*emt sissors*

my buddy uses emt sissors ,I just bought "mustade "shears at Walmart (narrvarre .some walmarts have them others dont )they work good but they have the power put cut the bone at the gill plate for removing the throat meat on groupers and snappers thats what I bought them for .We used to throw that away after filleting the fish that was wasting about a pound or more of meat per fish ,try it out cut the back gill loose on both sides then cut the bone at the edge of gill plate then pivot the throat down and clip off at the front jaw ,clip the fins off but leave the skin on lay it on the grill (smoker is better with either the water bowl or the charcoal pan in a lower peg to cook slow)skin down till cooked remove the 4 big flat bones and skin with fork .and to think I used to throw it away for years .
I take the flakey cooked meat and stuff hollowed out jalapenos then batter them in basspro uncle bucks hot & spicy fish batter and freeze on wax paper (helps batter stay on during cooking ) I'm getten hungry gotta go


----------



## amarcafina

Those shears are also great for cutting out Snapper throats !!!


----------

